# tarantulas on craigslist



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 3, 2009)

does anyone use craigslist? i see that people buy ts on there but i wunna know what they would most likely be labeled under thanks


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 3, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> does anyone use craigslist? i see that people buy ts on there but i wunna know what they would most likely be labeled under thanks


On our local Craigslist there is a section called "Pets" under the "Community" tab. That's where I've seen most pets offered up for sale. Actually, they do not allow you to "sell" pets, but they do allow rehousing with a small adoption fee attached.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 3, 2009)

Everytime I post on there looking for T's they flag the posts.


----------



## LucasDuelin (Jan 3, 2009)

*Tarantulas on craiglist*

yes, i have bought, traded and sold locally by posting an add in pet section saying 
 WANTED: TARANTULAS, SCORPIONS, CENTIPEDES etc.
i am looking to adopt these interesting creatures local. Please contact
(add Pictures)

anytime i ever posted an add to sale scorps. or T's  no matter how i phrased it would get flagged but the WANTED add has never been flagged and i made a few sales from it 

i hope that helps   the best deal i got was a 7 to 8 inch Salmon pink Birdeater with complete 10 gallon Set-up for $20

www.kijiji.com has  also been productive locally


----------



## Aschamne (Jan 3, 2009)

My wife found a A. hentzi on craigslist, but I'm not sure what she looked under.  It was only $25 with the cage, so I bought it.

Art


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 3, 2009)

The only Ts I have seen were labeled spiders.  The post was from John  Hoke used to run e-spiderworld.com.  But <edit> I did not buy them, given at one time he had one of the biggest collections in oklahoma.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 3, 2009)

if anyone is interested on toledo local craigs list under the date of Dec. 15 a guy has 4 50gal tanks for $20 each


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 3, 2009)

Craigslist is awesome for finding cheap supplies and such for all your housing and care needs.  Everyday there are huge tanks for dirt cheap and complete setups for practically free.  If you are looking/selling a particular animal you must put either that it "needs a new home" or you're trying to "adopt".  I don't know the particulars why Craigslist deletes anything otherwise but that's all you gotta do.  I just bought 2ts with full setups for $20.  People seem to dump their unwanted pets and animals on there all the time.  I felt like I had to rescue them before some moron would decide to release them into the Ohio wild.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 3, 2009)

i hear ya ohio isint the best right now ethir  i just sealed a deal for a 55gal tank for my beardie $70 for the tank(those are $168 in our pet stores), a screen lid($20 at our pet stores), and a the guy is going to deliver it to my house i cant wait untill monday w00t!


also i checked the pet section nothing in the toledo area for tarantulas


----------



## betuana (Jan 3, 2009)

*Craigslist policies*

Craigslist postings for animals considered for 'sale' are flagged because its against the Terms Of Service. They do not allow selling animals on there, only rehoming, and a small 'adoption' fee to ensure safe placement is allowed. You cannot be making a perceived profit on it, or even be trying to recoup your costs for the animal, but supplies or care costs can be recouped.

For example, you can put an ad up to rehome a cat, and ask for $100 to cover the cost of spay/neuter an vaccinations, etc, and its usually considered OK. You CANNOT post an ad to rehome a dog that cost you $600 from a breeder, asking for $600 to cover the purchase price to you. Any money is supposed to only cover medical costs or supplies going with (ie, you can also rehome a T in its tank with decos an ask for money to cover the tank for it, not for the T)

This rule was put in place to prevent BYB (backyard breeders) from posting litters of puppies or kittens or other critters for sale for profit ("8 week ol yorkie-poos, only $550 each!!" etc) for free. The creators and owners of craigslist do not endorse or support using animals to breed purely for profit (mills and BYBs, etc) and so will not allow the site to be used in such a way. They have stated that if someone wants to make a profit off animals, they can spend some of that profit to advertise elsewhere (newspaper, etc) or make their own site - the craigslist owners aren't going to pay for someone else to make a profit off animals.

Really, I can fully support their policy. If people want to make money off of animals, they should be willing to pay for their own ads. Especially the people who like to breed mutts - I can't wrap my head around the paper ads I see for "purebred German Golden Labradoodles! German shepherd, Goldren retreiver, Labrador, poodle mix puppies!" or "Full blooded Havaltese Shihtzapuggles - havanese, maltese, shih tzu, pug, beagle mix puppes" they might be cute, but they are mutts, and the shelters are FULL of sweet dogs needing homes already! But even though it may be frusterating to some people because postings get flagged, the policy is a sound one.

The policies were mostly put in place for dogs and cats, but they just made it apply to ALL animals on craigslist so they don't have to keep revising it to include other things. 

The annoying part comes in when people flag just because they 'don't like' something. Someone could post that they are a landlord who found a couple pet rats abandoned in their cage in a tennants apartment after move out, and would like to give them free to a good home. Someone who thinks rats are gross could flag the ad and have it removed, since you don't have to write why you flagged it, or even log in to do so. Some people just troll the site randomly flagging stuff too. But as long as it isn't against the TOS you can repost the ad again.

The only other issue is making sure whatever is posted is legal in CA. Because the site is based from there, it must be legal there, even if the posting is in the IL section, etc. So you can't technically post ads for ferrets or gerbils for instance, as both are illegal to own in CA...

I spend too much time on craigslist sometimes....and I've yet to find a T on there that I'm willing to buy (I've seen people list things like a rosie in a 10g tank for $75 to 'cover the cost of the tank', but thats a bit overpriced in my mind...


----------



## MizM (Jan 4, 2009)

Add = addition
Ad = advertisement

K, feel better now.

Another way to get around the rule is to sell and enclosure with a "free" pet. I've seen tanks for sale with free snakes, the price reflects the purchase of the snake too.

As with any other purchase, no matter where the ad is posted, you need to be aware of exactly what you are getting before completing the transaction. Whether advertised in the PennySaver, Craigslist or an expensive ad in the newspaper, there are many scammers out there.


----------



## pandinus (Jan 4, 2009)

MizM said:


> Add = addition
> Ad = advertisement
> 
> K, feel better now.



ah terri you grammar nazi you! i to my utter amazement i found two spiders in my area on a classified site! i'm trying to get a hold of them now, but should probably take it a little easy as i have a pokie that is probably arriving this week.



John


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 4, 2009)

There have been discussions on this before...search for them.

Sorry, I've gotta be the crotchety old man of the boards. :}


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 4, 2009)

I just gotta say that I ran around all day picking up tanks and ts off of craigslist.  I got something like 10 glass aquariums and 2ts with complete setups for less than $40.  God I love Craigslist.  Someone just needs to buy my 4runner I have listed on there.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 4, 2009)

where is powell ohio? there is nothing in the toldeo ohio, fort wayne indiana range


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 4, 2009)

check out the Columbus Craigslist.  There wasn't a whole lot on ts but there are a lot of tanks and misc items that you may find useful.  I also noticed you're into beardies and there are a few good deals on cheap beardies with full setups.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 4, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> check out the Columbus Craigslist.  There wasn't a whole lot on ts but there are a lot of tanks and misc items that you may find useful.  I also noticed you're into beardies and there are a few good deals on cheap beardies with full setups.


i actually just was not to long ago and one beardie is enough lol i didnt see any ts but yeah there are a lot of tanks in my areas craigs list lol im getting a 55gal from craigs list tomorrow


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll keep you posted if I come across any ts.  I did e-mail a person who was consolidating their collection and it sounded like they had a pretty good selection available.  I'll keep you informed if I hear anything more.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 4, 2009)

alright thank you


----------



## Trav (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone in Atlanta?
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/1085535882.html


----------



## hasani1408 (Mar 23, 2009)

I picked up a free rosie, a female curly hair for $15 both with tanks. and I got a N.coloratovillosus with a tank for $50. but it molted out a MM 3 months later. you don't find a lot of Ts on there but when you do it is usually worth it. I search there at least 2 times a day every day. and I search all areas I am willing to travel to.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 23, 2009)

I've adopted a few T's and actually scorps and roaches as well off of Craigslist before. Nothing too interesting, but I've gotten cheap to free adults of common species - a female avic, a rosea, an obt, etc. They often come with enclosures which is a plus - the negative is that they are sometimes misidentified and the enclosures are often substandard so you need to buy a new one anyways (ie. one and a half emps and an asian forest scorpion in a 3g kk on sand... yaaay...). But hey, sometimes there are gems on there, so it's definitely worth looking.

I find the site recently to be far too plauged with flag-happy fundamentalists, however; that's the problem with a anonymous self-moderation rather than qualified mods and admins running a site. The TOS aren't written very clearly - they specify that you cannot post animals for sale, only for adoption w/small fee, but don't make it clear if you can use the area to for "want to adopt" ads, rescue org cross-posts, free to good home, pet supplies & services offered (which would be logical), etc. The flaggers in my region take this ambiguity as an opportunity to flag EVERYTHING that isn't a private adoption w/small fee (as well as anything they personally disagree with; I saw someone get continually flagged because they didn't agree with her reason for surrendering the animal) - which often includes exotics since a small/reasonable fee for an exotic is often a hefty fee for a domestic. I basically gave up on the site when I tried posting a wanted ad to _adopt_ an unwanted older budgie as a companion for mine whose cagemate died, and was told that I was "violating the TOS" and "promoting the sale and abandonment of pets by proving that there is a demand for them." Right. Wanting to _adopt_ an _unwanted_ animal is a bad thing.


----------



## MizM (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone near Austin check this one out:
http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/1086870540.html

Of course, what Roach Girl said is true, you need to go see the creature for sale before agreeing to any purchase, especially with Ts. However, their misidentification sometimes results in fabulous deals!


----------



## Snuggles (Mar 23, 2009)

Pittsburgh tarantulas...wish I had room for some more.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1076913582.html


----------



## MizM (Mar 23, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> Pittsburgh tarantulas...wish I had room for some more.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1076913582.html


LMAO. I like this one:

"rose hair tarantula: there are 2 one is full size one is only half size and growing both are holdable and friendly the big one has mood swings thow asking 20$ each "

The big one MUST be a female with those PMS mood swings!!!


----------



## Snuggles (Mar 23, 2009)

MizM said:


> LMAO. I like this one


I liked that one, too.  I wish I had the guts to get his H. lividium.  I've always wanted one.


----------



## naganalf1 (Mar 23, 2009)

*NC - Raleigh / Durham / Chapel Hill*

I purchased 2 A. chalcodes slings and a friend purchased a rosie off of CL here in NC.  The same guy has more Ts listed now and I don't think his ads have ever been flagged:  

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pet/1083535446.html

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pet/1083543563.html


----------



## MizM (Mar 23, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> I liked that one, too.  I wish I had the guts to get his H. lividium.  I've always wanted one.


Then there's no reason not to. They ARE fast and can be defensive, but are a beautiful species. Actually, the Haps are my favorite genus. Simply treat it with respect and you will love it.


----------



## sinflspeed (Mar 23, 2009)

MizM said:


> Then there's no reason not to. They ARE fast and can be defensive, but are a beautiful species. Actually, the Haps are my favorite genus. Simply treat it with respect and you will love it.



Couldn't agree more.  I love the 2 I have.  If you respect them and give them their space they are just as nice as any of my docile handleable species.


----------



## Snuggles (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm just afraid a fast T might someday get away from me and tag one of my cats.  I do have an OBT, but not by chioce - it came as a freebie.

Don't get me wrong, I am VERY CAREFUL AND RESPECTFUL.  But, I would never forgive myself if one of my other pets got hurt.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 23, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> I'm just afraid a fast T might someday get away from me and tag one of my cats.  I do have an OBT, but not by chioce - it came as a freebie.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am VERY CAREFUL AND RESPECTFUL.  But, I would never forgive myself if one of my other pets got hurt.


Just do your research and have confidence that your setup is right. A properly kept tarantula doesn't WANT to escape. Their burrow is the safest place they know so when disturbed, that's where they go. The T's you see escaping down the side of the enclosure on youtube are 1 in 1000 flukes, not the norm. Usually they've been aggravated into flight anyway. 

I've been keeping T's over 3 years (still learning every day) and I've never had one make a run for it except a MM C fasciatum. That's different anyway because MM's always want to escape to go find arachno-nooky.


----------



## melwilson (Jul 14, 2010)

they are under pets... not many are posted but we have been lucky and have purchased 8.  good luck


----------

